# Floorless House, Oxfordshire April 2018



## mookster (Apr 1, 2018)

It's funny how some things you can pass a thousand times without ever knowing they are there - as is the case with this house it seems. After a petrol station and car dealership was rebuilt they cut a load of trees down and erected a new wooden fence and low and behold behind it, once hidden by trees, appeared this house.

I was totally unprepared for this as didn't even plan on exploring anything but in the wrong shoes, with only the camera built into my new phone for the taking of photos went in.

It was a bit of a shock inside it as it looked as if the upper floors had all been purposely cut away and collapsed into the downstairs - boards, joists and all - perhaps in an attempt to stop squatters from setting up a camp inside as it's next door to a rather expensive vehicle dealership, or maybe simply as an act of reclamation. Definitely a strange sight. There was a separate garage building on the plot too, which was totally rammed with car spares and go-kart spares and all sorts of other crap as well.








































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 1, 2018)

What a mess this house is in. The floor above the kitchen looks like its been sawn off looking at the joists. The only decent item here is the front door.


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 1, 2018)

Amazing,I reckon you are right about the reclamation idea,the roof has been stripped of tiles which ain't cheap,when I was working in the building trade back in the 90s the price of reclaimed tiles was 60p a pop so a roof that size would have been worth a fair few quid.


----------



## Landie_Man (Apr 2, 2018)

Its got some fairly modern bits in. The bathroom tap, Yale lock and one of the printers. Strange it’s all fallen apart it’s deliberate as you say. Very weird.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 3, 2018)

If this is not just plain theft of valuable timber, it could be a family repossession order gone horribly wrong (seen that cause of damage to property a few times) or family members preventing others living there. A search of local court orders or the Land Registry will provide the answers.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 3, 2018)

Shame that, it looks a bloody big house!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 6, 2018)

The bog aint fallen through the floor yet


----------



## Potter (Apr 22, 2018)

That is really strange. Nice old house ruined.


----------

